# 3DFX karten - braucht das noch jemand?



## Mweebo (24. Mai 2015)

ich hab hier noch 3dfx / voodoo / monster PCI karten 
mindestens eine monster 2 ist auch dabei.

ich habs aufgegeben nochmal einen alten rechner zusammenzuschrauben.
gibt es noch sammler die sowas brauchen?


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Mai 2015)

Joa, nur nicht in diesem Unterforum.
Wenn dann im Marktplatz , auf den du noch keinen Zugriff hast^^


----------



## Ion (24. Mai 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn dann im Marktplatz , auf den du noch keinen Zugriff hast^^



So siehts aus


----------

